# Player's Guide German Version (5e)



## GermanDM (Jul 19, 2020)

GermanDM submitted a new resource:

Player's Guide German Verion - Inofficial German fan-made translation of parts 1 to 5 of the Zeitgeist Player's Guide



> For more information see this thread in the forums.




Read more about this resource...


----------

